# When to Start?



## hgarrett113 (Jul 8, 2013)

I know ICD-10 starts October 2014, but can you start using the codes before then? How do you test the codes with your payors before October 2014 start date? If so, will you be able to use ICD-9 and ICD-10 together before October? My office is trying to come up with a timeline of when we are going to start actually trying the codes on the computer and sending with claims....really don't want to wait to the last minute. Would like to be as comfortable as possible with the new code set before next October.

Thanks,
Hollie


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 8, 2013)

The icd-10 CM codes are not to be submitted on claims until you have a VISIT date of Oct 1 2014 or greater.  You can do test claims as soon as the payer says they will accept test claims , you need to check with your clearing house and payer first.  Also you will continue to use ICD-9 CM codes for visits prior to Oct 1 2014.  The electronic and the revised 1500 have a field in field 21 for ICD ind which is a one digit field to be used to indicate which codes are being used, use 9 for ICD-9 and a 0 for ICD-10 CM


----------



## GaPeach77 (Jul 8, 2013)

There are large facilities participating in what they call dual coding in preparation for ICD-10. As they code ICD-9 codes they are also coding the ICD-10 codes as well. Although the ICD-10 codes are not being submitted, they are familiarizing their selves as well as educating providers to be more specific about their documentation prior to the implementation of ICD-10.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 12, 2013)

Also remember, ICD-9 will not go away completely as of Oct 1, 2014. You will still have the third party payers that don't have to go to ICD-10 codes.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jul 12, 2013)

Great thought Monika. our practice has a high volume of workers compensation and we contract with a miltary facility as well. Both will still be utilizing ICD-9, not ICD-10 come 10-1-2014.

Us billers and coders and going to have to be a little extra cautious with charge entry


----------

